# North American Field Champiomship in Fla.



## FaT Archer (Jul 21, 2006)

Who all is coing to this shoot in Dec.? This will be my 3rd year going, this is a great shoot, good people and really good food. Dec. 12 & 13 Homested Fla.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

6 months so far just getting ready. I'm going to take a two week vac then jump back on it, Should be good I can't wait


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I would love to go again for some winter sunshine and to shoot with my best buddy of 30 years (belongs to Everglades Archers), with the economy so slow I'm finding it hard to justify spending that amount on airfare.

Great shoot and bunch of people and has turned out to have an international flavor with Archers from China and Europe making the trip last year, great course and even better food.:wink:


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll be there shooting along with my Grandpa


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great time of year to visit southern FL!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brent Gandy said:


> I'll be there shooting along with my Grandpa


I will be there as well....

Scott


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Two of us from Savannah will be there for the first time!!


----------



## fmrleatherneck (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't do it this year. Things are just too tight. :sad:


----------



## The Buckhorn (Nov 23, 2008)

Planning on it.


----------



## fun4afew (Dec 9, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd like to, but between the LAS Classic, Vegas, and Indoor Nat's(NFAA/NAA), I'm looking at $1K in plane/hotel cost, gas and entrance fees. It would be nice to spend some winter time in sunny FL. Maybe next year!!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm there! Started practicing for it today. Hopefully my new bow will be here within the next week or two and I can practice with that.


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Anybody planning on shooting the NAFAC needs to register ASAP. We have over 80 shooters already registered for this. We've been working on the range for the last couple of months. Its going to be great!!:thumbs_up


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Range is looking good y'all....all new target butts and all have worked their tails off to make it awesome...Gonna be a great beast feast as usual on Sunday....Will also have T-shirts for sale this year commemorating the shoot.. Cant wait to see y'all there. No place better than South Florida in December!!!
:shade::star:


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll be there next year. Will be retiring soon and moving to Lake County.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

miamiredneck said:


> Range is looking good y'all....all new target butts and all have worked their tails off to make it awesome...Gonna be a great beast feast as usual on Sunday....Will also have T-shirts for sale this year commemorating the shoot.. Cant wait to see y'all there. No place better than South Florida in December!!!
> :shade::star:


ttt


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I signed up Wed. with Tim. This will be my very first Field shoot. Getting excited about it.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Got signed up on Sunday with a few others...can't wait to get down there!

SB


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll see you guys there. I'm sitting this one out and working the shoot instead. I'm already in 3D mode!:wink:


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Bags are packed. Ready for next week. Watching weather channel with fingers crossed.
I see where NAFAC will be back again in 2011? is that right?
Frank:darkbeer:


----------



## Welky (Jul 24, 2009)

fmoss3 said:


> I see where NAFAC will be back again in 2011? is that right?


The NAFAC and the other regional championships are help in the odd years between WFAC years which are on every 2nd year.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Welky;
What the he** is that all about? What are yee doing down under?
Frank


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Cool weather up here in Central Florida! Hope all the rain clears before the weekend!

Pepi....is the missus going to bring those 3 angels to the shoot?

SB


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Scott, I will be working the tournament, and the misses will be there with the triplets.:wink: We'll have plenty of hands there to help us feed them come feeding time.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

A few more days...I've been getting some good practice in the last few days. Come friday I will be ready. Looking forward to seeing the range and eating some Everglades Archers grub!


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

*nafac*

packed, ready and stoked. will begin my 5 hr drive on friday morning, with bejovial and pops in tow. hoping to get some last minute practice in friday afternoon, since work wouldnt let me shoot outside this week. 

would be cool to meet some a.t'ers at the shoot, to put faces to names!

Ill be the fat guy shooting my purple apex one last tourney.......!!! lol.

safe travel and good luck to all!!


jaydub


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

My grandpa and I will be heading down Friday, should be there around 4:30. 

Been wondering where that guy with the purple Apex has been, lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

"Word on the street" is that there will be at least 1 pro archery there using Archer's Mark. :darkbeer: :thumbs_up


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> "Word on the street" is that there will be at least 1 pro archery there using Archer's Mark. :darkbeer: :thumbs_up


At least two that I know of....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> At least two that I know of....:wink:


Oh that's right, now I'd just like to ask this favor (even though I don't have any financial interest in AM). If it works good for you, tell everyone, if it doesn't please tell someone that "can do something about it". :wink:

Good luck to all of you - please take lots of pix.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh that's right, now I'd just like to ask this favor (even though I don't have any financial interest in AM). If it works good for you, tell everyone, if it doesn't please tell someone that "can do something about it". :wink:
> 
> Good luck to all of you - please take lots of pix.



Diane and I got it figured out last night....We found the 2 shot in marks from the setup, which cannot be edited without going back to setup. Once we had those in, we then shot in other marks and it looks pretty good. I'll be testing mine tomorrow!

SB


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Diane and I got it figured out last night....We found the 2 shot in marks from the setup, which cannot be edited without going back to setup. Once we had those in, we then shot in other marks and it looks pretty good. I'll be testing mine tomorrow!
> 
> SB


Yep, to change your "shot in" marks you need to go back to setup as the whole algorithm is based on these marks. BTW: a short piece of an ACC arrow and some fletching glue makes a nice "sighting piece" to determine angles. Yep, I actually glued a piece of an arrow to my iTouch.  Not that you'll probably be needing that feature much in FL.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


*I'm hearing only crickets..........:sad:*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I checked the website and nothing updated there.....:sad: 

So I had to send a PM (no e-mail shown) to one of the promoters on this thread.....hope they check in and give us some updates....:embara:*

.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Weather was great.
go to gatorbowman web site. pic should be posted for fri.and sat.
tim austin should have scores posted on FAA web site late tonight.
James Malone from KY was the top pro.????score???
iguana alive and well
Frank
hate to leave 84 degrees to go to 30 degrees tomorrow


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

web site for NAFAC scores and pics is: www.evergladesarchers.com
Frank


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

fmoss3 said:


> web site for NAFAC scores and pics is: www.evergladesarchers.com
> Frank


*Thanks Sweetie.....safe travels..........*

.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Just want to say thanks again to everyone at Everglades Archers. I had a great time and you all did a great job! :darkbeer:


----------

